
Facebook Services Down - dobreandl
All Facebook services (Messenger, WhatsApp, Instagram) are down.
======
dev_north_east
Weird that it's happening again. I wonder what infrastructure changes they're
making to presumably cause this?

------
paganel
Down for me also in Romania, Eastern-Europe, not sure if it's region-
dependent.

------
deca6cda37d0
It happens a lot lately. Whats wrong? Anyone have inside information?

------
MrCzar
It seems to be back up. Reporting from Central Europe.

------
akoster
Back up for me on the East Coast of the USA.

